# Membership Renewals



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to let those people with a recently expired (absoluTTe 20) know that the next issue is just around the corner. If you haven't done so renew before this weekend to make sure you don't miss out on the next great issue .


----------

